
Radiation's Halloween Hack - danso
http://radiation.fobby.net/halloween/
======
danso
I've never played Earthbound, but I came across this after playing the OP's
just-released game, Undertale, which is apparently an homage to Earthbound and
bills itself as "the friendly RPG where no one has to die":

[http://undertale.com](http://undertale.com)

Undertale is probably the most brilliantly twisted game I've ever played, but
this Earthbound hack the OP describes making while in high school sounds even
more genius. Makes me wish I had played Earthbound when I was young rather
than passing it up for its cartoonish graphics.

